# Introduction



## Greff (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey everyone, I joined this forum because it looks like a great way to ask questions when my future journeyman isn't with me. Ha! I also have a few questions about the union apprentice program I'm going into! 

I got put on the waiting list out of 100 people who had the interview, I was number 7! I got a call about 2 months later saying I am accepted and they wanted me to start work ASAP. I replied saying I'd love to! But I'd like to end on good terms with my current employer and put in my 2 weeks. And he was happy to hear that. (I think i did the right thing?!) So i start the apprentice training in 2 weeks. And classes in December. 

Anyways, I'm 22 and graduated with a AAS degree(2 years) in Electronics/Telecommunications. I learned a LOT about AC wave forms, ohm's law, series/parallel circuits, etc. A part of me thinks this degree should be considered 2 of my 5 years of training. Should i try and push that? Or should I suck it up and do the whole 5 years.

I've also spent about 2 years at a job working with hand tools, and doing fabrication work installing equipment, and wiring everything in police vehicles. 

I have all of the tools and more that I am required to bring to the first day of the job. BESIDES ONE TOOL. I just don't understand... A 6 foot rule. WHAT?! Not a ruler? tape measure? What would I need a rule for? I remember playing with one of those crappy extending, fold out pieces of wood when i was little!  

But anyways! Thanks for this great forum and I can't wait to start!! 

Also thanks for any replies in the future!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you're in real good shape. Congratulations on your already success. 
I have friends from ND (top right corner of the state). Great people.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

welcome and good liuck with your career. your training so far may be excepted, but dont count on it being worth 2 years. depends on whos in charge.


----------



## Greff (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks guys! I'm super excited to started. It'll be a whole life changer!


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

> BESIDES ONE TOOL. I just don't understand... A 6 foot rule. WHAT?! Not a ruler? tape measure? What would I need a rule for? I remember playing with one of those crappy extending, fold out pieces of wood when i was little!


Think about that for a minute. 
What will a metal tape measure do, that a wooden ruler will not?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The wooden ones are easier to scratch your back with, the metal ones just fold over. 

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your career.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

cabletie said:


> The wooden ones are easier to scratch your back with, the metal ones just fold over.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your career.


While very true, I was trying to help our young apprentice friend understand that he has a lot to learn yet. That tool is on his list for an important reason.


----------



## Greff (Oct 31, 2016)

Haha thanks for the input guys!! Maybe it's for measuring inside areas easier? Like in tight spaces? Would also be a good back scratcher!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Enjoy your ride here and good luck with the new job. 

The 'stick' rule is most useful in pipe work, transferring angles, and layout. An inside reading folding rule is better than an outside reader. 

For the most part book knowledge isn't that useful in regard to work experience, the time with the tools is far more applicable to the tasks at hand. Keep in mind there are many highly educated people out there that need velcro sneakers to make the day run smooth.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Keep thinking about my question Greff.

I'll give you a hint:
There are some places, that if you were to use a metal tape measure, my avatar would be standing very close to you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A folding rule is part of many local's tool lists, probably just out of tradition. I always had mine on the truck with my hacksaw and scratch awl, but never used them, not once. 

As for getting in at an advanced level, that will never happen and it would be silly to even ask. A 2 year associates degree, which most likely had fluff courses in it, is not the same as the 4,000+ hours of on the job training plus hundreds of hours of classroom time that someone with 2 years of apprenticeship has completed.


----------



## mikesparky (Aug 1, 2015)

i had the option like you did to skip ahead, and i recommend taking 500-1500 hours off tops. Being an apprentice is a opportunity to learn and become the best you can. once you become a licensed guy your expected to perform not learn and work... catch my drift??


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I also kept a folding wooden rule in my tool bucket for years.
Only time I used it was when I miss placed my tape measure.

*Who the hell is putting a metal tape into a live situation.
*The wooden rule has metal on it too!
This is not why he has been asked to get one.
Like Hax said. Its tradition and nothing more. Mechdvr is also correct they use it to help with taking an angle from one spot to another.


----------



## Greff (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies guys! I bought the klein rule. Should work! I start next week and I'm extremely excited to get to work and learn lots!


----------

